# Beeswax



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Do beeswax candles have anything in them besides beeswax? Would like to make Saran Wrap; takes beeswax. Don't want to use anything not considered food grade. Seems candles would be cheapest way to go.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Make Saran warp from beeswax----I've never heard that!!!! As to your candles, some ARE 100% beeswax, others are a blend. Beeswax is more expensive than other waxes, so pure beeswax candles are usually labled as being 100%.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Saran Wrap is NOT made of beeswax; no way, no how, no matter what someone said about it!!!

Not in any shape or form . . . . waxes are not plastics. Read this for further insight.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saran_(plastic)


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Maybe I phrased it wrong. You can make a product much like Saran Wrap using beeswax.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

There might be all kinds of things in a 100% beeswax candle - only the wax need be 100%,plus colorants, glazes, wicking material - here's a good company with bulk wax http://http://www.beeswaxco.com/ - you can learn about wax here even if you don't want to buy.

Curious about how to make the wrap and how big an opening it will cover - wanna share?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Instructions are on Frugally Sustainable site. They're called Beeswax Cotton Wraps. They say they have eliminated the need for Saran Wrap type products. There's pics. If you don't find what you're looking for let me know and I'll post instructions. Just tired tonight.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Checked it out - Plastic Wrap Alternative: DIY Beeswax Cotton Wraps | My Healthy Green Family

I'd say it's more like reusable (a few times) wax paper. Except when you fold waxed cloth it cracks (just my batik experience talking).


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Some waxes are a bit more pliable (such as cheese wax).


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can buy beeswax by the pound with no additives. I just bought six pounds from Dadant & Sons Dadant | Beekeeping Equipment & Beekeepers Supplies They had the best price for filtered wax, not bleached @ $6.02 pound. You can get unfiltered (dirty) wax for under $5, but I didn't think it was worth it. Either will have a honey residue. I use Lock & Lock containers, the kind with the flaps on the sides of the lid. They work great and last a long time.


----------

